# Hate being drunk



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Can you honestly say that you hate being drunk?

This may sound strange but i hate being drunk! I hate the feeling of being out of control and it makes me depressed,tired and sullen. I do enjoy one or two drinks though.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Full on drunk yes a nice buzz is good but I do not like being out of controll of my body and or mind. I hate waking up and not knowing what happened half of the night! I also hate drinking away from home its almost a fear I always feel out of controll if I have a few too many drinks...


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

yeah too much is never good


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ definitely.

I don't like the feeling of being out of control of myself either, so when out in public I rarely have more than say one glass of wine, or more than one sangria. 

Having said that though, I always had a problem with ordering drinks at bars, and even being somewhat drunk in public at all. So I made this one of my hierarchy goals. I started going up to a bar and ordering a drink. well, once I had done that, I *had* to drink it - I paid good money for that! 

and then once I had been more than a little tipsy in front of someone I knew, it sort of took care of the anxiety surrounding that situation. I still would never drink to the point of being totally potted in public, it just got me to relax, and I feel a little less like I have to keep the lid on so tight all the time.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I've never tried drinking because I fear the whole idea of having my self-control weakened by a mind-altering substance.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I get very little out of having more than 1 or 2 drinks. I am made ill easily. However I still remain in control no matter how much I drink.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't like being drunk either. All drinking does for me is slows me down and gives me a headache afterward. Why people like getting drunk is one of the world's mysteries to me.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

When I'm drunk, I don't think about these types of things.


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

I hate it. There is the out of control feeling; but mostly I have a very weak stomach and by beer number 2 i'm ready to puke.


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

Hoth said:


> I've never tried drinking because I fear the whole idea of having my self-control weakened by a mind-altering substance.


Exactly. I do drink sometimes but I'm always very careful not to go too far. As soon as I start feeling slightly unusual I just stop. I hate the thought of not being in control of myself, not to mention the chance of doing something really stupid.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

You'll have to define "drunk" as it comes in many levels. If you mean stumbling such that I fall down and break what I fall upon or drinking so much I'm vomiting 20+ hour later or I wake up with a headache then no, I certainly don't wish to be that drunk.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't drink to get drunk, I drink to get a buzz and be more social.. =p I do hate hangovers though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

What you drink plays a role too. Hard liquor will make your temper flare quicker. I know it was the case for my dad. He was a lot more tolerable when he just drank beers. He became ****ing nuts when he was downing hard liquor.

As for me, i was always more mellow than aggressive.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Buzz good more than that no thanks! But finding that nice balance is not as easy as most would like to say!


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

I never drink to a point where I'm out of control, because I too don't like that feeling. But I do like my buzz...


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I think of alcohol as poison, but I still crave sugar now and then.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't like being trashed, but I like being slightly drunk. Along with smoking a joint, it's the only thing that makes me feel and act normal (normal as in, being able to carry out conversations without freezing up, being able to make eye contact with the opposite sex, not being overly self-conscious about my physical actions and appearance).

It's like my anxiety and inhibition threshold is different to non-SA people and it takes anxiolytics to set them to normal levels, though I want to make progress without medication (prescription or otherwise), so I save drink for parties where everybody else is drinking anyway, and weed for when I need to relax (smoking alone is acceptable, drinking alone is sad).


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't drink much but when I do it's most often alone!


----------

